# Is there any flint or chert in north Georgia?



## LovinOutside (Oct 9, 2012)

From what I have read, there's not much flint (is chert the same thing?) in north central, west, and east Georgia.  Does anyone know if this is true?  I've heard you can look around bridges, but I don't understand why.


----------



## rigderunner (Oct 9, 2012)

I have found buckets of flint in northwest ga when I was in elementary school I would load my pockets down on the playground  and would walk around most of the day carrying that flint and would brang it all home and put it in a bucket  needless to say mom didnt like picking the shards and peices up out of the washing machine


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 9, 2012)

the road crews alot of times use big boulder of local cherts for erosion control, down here in Fl it is quarried out of the Brooksvillemines, gotta cook it good to burn that grainy mess out of it though


----------



## RSmith (Oct 10, 2012)

How hot and how long do you cook the local Florida cherts.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Oct 10, 2012)

What would be a more common alternative to chert in N Ga?  I read that quartzite is pretty common.  I am not talking about Flintknapping, but rather for striking on steel to make sparks for fire.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2012)

NW Ga has chert. NE Ga doesn't.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 10, 2012)

Lots of Ridge and valley chert around the Cartersville/Armuchee/Rome areas. Great material, just hard to find any large pieces that are not weather cracked. Quartz is all over North Ga. and there is some jasper in your area. Meta volcanics further east.


----------



## LovinOutside (Oct 10, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> NW Ga has chert. NE Ga doesn't.



I was in NE today (for something else).  Nothin'


----------



## stickslinger76 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am curious too as to what rocks in NE Ga would make a spark?


----------



## LovinOutside (Oct 11, 2012)

quartz?


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 11, 2012)

go to a railroad track and pick you a piece off the side


----------



## LovinOutside (Oct 12, 2012)

of what?  flint?


----------

